# Did You Like Your 2015 Christmas Present?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Assuming you received a Christmas present and that now you have had almost a week with it, may I ask if you liked your present? Just curious, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You make it sound like we only got one each!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course. Anything from my wife and daughter is great. Also, my sister and in-laws contributed cash, which is great also.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Liked most of my presents this year! Got new speakers, casual dinner shoes, sweaters, books, and an iTunes gift card. Also, my sister got me a little tea box to hold different types of tea in. The only thing I didn't like was a hoodie my uncle gave me just because of the color.

Still, always thankful for my gifts and for my generous family!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> You make it sound like we only got one each!


If you got many presents, then by all means tell us if you like them all or if you like only some. I like to talk about presents!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is what I got, and I am expecting to enjoy it. I think it will make educational reading,


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I know- I'm late to this... but I received a wonderful, unexpected Christmas present.

Reconnection with a lost friend. Fantastic gift. Priceless. Grateful-- *so* grateful...:wave:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I know- I'm late to this... but I received a wonderful, unexpected Christmas present.
> 
> Reconnection with a lost friend. Fantastic gift. Priceless. Grateful-- *so* grateful...:wave:


Everything comes to those who can wait :tiphat:


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I didn't get a whole lot, but what I got was special. The most special of them all was an ornament with thumbpainted snowmen by my little nephew. =)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Harmonie said:


> I didn't get a whole lot, but what I got was special. The most special of them all was an ornament with thumbpainted snowmen by my little nephew. =)


As long as you are happy, that what's counts


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, one whole month later, it does seem there is an overwhelming majority that most are happy with their presents. That's a good thing I guess.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My dearest friends and family know that Christmas makes me uncomfortable, or even physically ill, and so they got me exactly what I wanted and needed -- peace and solitude. They are truly exceptional people whom I love very much. I get them little things throughout the year which I hope are more appreciated than a gift given out of some predictable sense of duty only because the planet has gone around the sun one more time.

I voted yes.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Weston said:


> My dearest friends and family know that Christmas makes me uncomfortable, or even physically ill, and so they got me exactly what I wanted and needed -- peace and solitude. They are truly exceptional people whom I love very much. I get them little things throughout the year which I hope are more appreciated than a gift given out of some predictable sense of duty only because the planet has gone around the sun one more time.
> 
> I voted yes.


What an amazing post. Thank you for sharing.


----------

